# Regumate dosage



## BlueFire710 (5 February 2011)

Hi All,

Wondered if anyone can help me - i have a mare that my vet has recommended gets put on Regumate and i have the Regumate and have read the instructions but don't understand them - it says feed 1ml per 500kg bodyweight (do understand!) for 10 consecutive days - so how many days do you leave in between the ten days it's given for! Also, does it matter when in the cycle the ten days of giving the medication are?

Thanks so much!


----------



## JanetGeorge (6 February 2011)

First, I think you'll find it's 1ml per 50kg of bodyweight - so 10ml for a 500 kg mare.

As to when/how often, that depends on why you are giving it.  If it's because she's a total cowbag when in season, you give it every day (because 4 days after you STOP giving it she will come into season!!)  If you were trying to regulate things for covering/AI, you would give it for 8 to 10 days and stop about 6 days before you wanted to AI.  And if you're using it to stop her losing a pregnancy, then you'd probably keep her on it for 100 days.

Bottom line, discuss it again with your vet and make sure you know what he had advised - and why!


----------



## BlueFire710 (7 February 2011)

Thanks very much - you are right re 50kg - must have mis-typed! And it's because she gets excessively nervy and stressed when in season so to stop her coming into season.Was sure it was all the time until i read the leaflet so wanted to make sure i was right before putting a drug into her system!

Thank you very much for your help!!


----------

